# Ski Boot Sole Lengths???



## jlively

What is the best way to measure the boot sole length of a Garmont Adrenalin 27.5? Is there a chart somewhere?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## ENDOMADNESS

I guess you don't have the boot in person (cause sole lenght is always written on the sidewall of the sole). All 27.5 from different manufacturers are different. I would probably call a garmont dealer and ask them to look on the side...or call Garmont.


----------



## Dave Frank

look really closely. it should be written on the side in tiny #s


----------



## Juan De Confluence

*306mm*

Sole length of 27.5 Garmont Adrenalin = 306mm


----------

